# Wie PDU-Text für SMS de-/codieren



## Forumaner (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein altes Siemens S35i-Handy rausgekramt und war erstaunt, dass es nach ein paar Jahren _Totzeit_ noch immer funktioniert (abgesehen von der Akku-Leistung, aber es wird immer besser  ).

Da ich einen CP340 besitze, dachte ich, ich könnte diesen CP mit dem S35i verbinden.
Technisch ist es ohne weiteres möglich, mir macht die Programmierung aber schon jetzt Kopfzerbrechen (Theorie).
Denn leider versteht das S35i keinen Klartext für SMS, sondern verlangt einen PDU-Text.
Wie ein Text PDU-codiert wird, steht auf der "Nokia-Seite": http://www.nokiaport.de/index.php?mid=10&pid=smsaufbau

Nun frage ich mich, ob es möglich ist mit einer S7 diese De-/Codierung zu programmieren oder ob es einfacher ist ein µC zwischenzuschalten, der die De-/Codierung übernimmt.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2008)

Das bekommt man schon hin, aber einen Weg kann ich dir auch nicht gleich nennen, da müßte man mal ein wenig Zeit investieren und darüber nachdenken. Ich denke problematisch sind insbesondere die 7 Bit, da müßte man wohl indirekte Adressierung nutzen, wo man ja über das AR auch Bits adressieren kann und das recht einfach.


----------



## Forumaner (26 Mai 2008)

*...oder gar ein anderes GSM-Modem verwenden?*

Hallo Ralle,

danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe bei eBay ein MC35 gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-MC-35-MC...oryZ9371QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Kann es sein, dass das MC35 Klartext versteht und ausgibt, so dass nicht mehr der Text PDU-de-/codiert werden muss?

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar, der mit PDU's und S7 zu tun hat!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------

